# Choke thermostat



## mysweet67 (Jan 8, 2012)

Since the day I bought the '67 last fall, the choke thermostat has been busted, so I always needed a second person under the hood controlling the carb until properly warmed up. We spent a couple hours replacing it over the weekend. Should be a quick 20 minute job, right? Turns out it was the original, the screw has never been out of the intake since it was installed in May 1967. Took a torch and a half can of WD-40 and about 40 minutes of minute turns, back and forth, to loosen the screw without snapping off the head. I've got a new appreciation for the word 'patience'.
Prior to this, we had to remove the carb. Another pleasant surprise, the carb has never been removed before. The fuel filter in front has been changed, since one of the 2 previous owners reefed the fuel line back on, but the vacuum tube on the back has never been messed with. Not a mark on the factory paint, and it was put on with the correct torque. I'm getting the feeling that this 400 has never been apart, so that just has to stoke a truist's cold heart.
Can't wait to see what needs to be done next.......


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

SWEET!........wait till you have to remove an exhaust manifold or the water pump!!!! :cheers Eric


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Excellent. When I got my '67 back in 1983, it was pretty much untouched. Had 125k on the clock. When I tore down the engine in '88 for an overhaul, it was indeed, all original: I was the first guy in there since late '66 when it was built at the factory. I learned a valuable lesson: I should have just done a valve dob and replaced the timing chain. It did not need a full rebuild. It was super clean and in excellent shape, with 173k on the clock...just two burnt exhaust valves. I overhauled it completely, and it's still purring away with over 244,000 miles on the car. Enjoy, and remember: they are only original once!!


----------



## AH-64A GOAT (Aug 6, 2017)

This is an old thread, but...looking to know the required choke thermostat for a 67 400/4-spd with Qjet 7027263/factory manifold. Is there a different thermostat for manual Qjet vs automatic Qjet (7027262)? If there is a difference, any idea the manual version OEM part number?


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

'67 manual trans choke stove is marked 7097 on top. Automatic 4bbl for '67 GTO was marked 7098. The numbers inscribed are a specific font, don't appear stamped, & are not on the repro generic '67 choke stove. Have sold several nice condition & NOS 67 choke stoves over the years, consistently deal with many restorers who do sweat the details.

Market for original manual trans choke stoves:
-decent used with some rust pits: $30-50, 
-nice used, $85-100, 
-NOS...prices can get crazy. 

Will ck what I have nice used, if you like.


----------



## AH-64A GOAT (Aug 6, 2017)

I have a NOS 7197 with what appears to be a 68??? choke rod. The parts catalogs don't differ on manual/automatic applications, with the exception of one which identifies the 7197 as a "1967 ORIGINAL STYLE 4-BARREL CHOKE THERMOSTAT, STAMPED "7197" ALL AUTOMATIC TRANSMISSION AND RAM AIR/H.O.", and a 7198 as a "1967 ORIGINAL STYLE 4-BARREL CHOKE THERMOSTAT, STAMPED "7198" MT EXCEPT RAM AIR".

Just trying to decipher what's what.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Eventually Pontiac started superseding part applications on these. 
Looked at an M of 66 dated 67 intake, off a previously sold '67 WS longblock, it does indeed have its choke stove, 7197 with the line underneath it. When I bought the engine & Muncie, asked about the car it came from and was told the GTO it was out of had been taken apart in the early '80's.


----------

